# Dog arching back normal?



## Jakr (Dec 5, 2016)

My staffy is 13 weeks old. I have been to the vets twice about her arching her back. When she wakes up she arches her back just for a few seconds like a cat. If a dog was in pain would her back be permanently arched or only sometimes? The vet says there seems to be nothing wrong with her. I'm getting really concerned now and just think something is really wrong. She is becoming more vocal and whimpering a bit but I don't know if it's just because she's in her pen or if she's pain. Once she's out of her pen she is fine. She's very playful and just seems to sleep as much as a normal puppy does, at least I think and hope so. She goes on two 20 mins walks a day. I also feel her hole body to see if she reacts, I probably check her to much infact. Can anyone give any tips to check for pain? I really want to go back to the vet but feel like I visit there too much already and have been twice about this specific problem both times they've only done a check up, listened to her and done urine tests.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jakr said:


> My staffy is 13 weeks old. I have been to the vets twice about her arching her back. When she wakes up she arches her back just for a few seconds like a cat. If a dog was in pain would her back be permanently arched or only sometimes? The vet says there seems to be nothing wrong with her. I'm getting really concerned now and just think something is really wrong. She is becoming more vocal and whimpering a bit but I don't know if it's just because she's in her pen or if she's pain. Once she's out of her pen she is fine. She's very playful and just seems to sleep as much as a normal puppy does, at least I think and hope so. She goes on two 20 mins walks a day. I also feel her hole body to see if she reacts, I probably check her to much infact. Can anyone give any tips to check for pain? I really want to go back to the vet but feel like I visit there too much already and have been twice about this specific problem both times they've only done a check up, listened to her and done urine tests.


Dogs often stretch and arch their backs when they have been asleep of immobile for a period of time, much like we have a stretch when we have been asleep, if she arches her back and stretches and is fine after a good stretch then it could be all it is. Puppies do tend to have periods of activity followed by rest and sleeping, unless she becomes depressed ie not interested in things and playing, lethargic, sleeping a lot more then normal, not interested in food, then she is probably OK. The crying or vocalising when she is in the pen may just be for attention and if she wants out. You do need to start weaning them off being allowed to follow you and be with you every minute though as they can become over dependent if they are not taught to self amuse and cope alone starting with very short periods while you are in and then building the time up gradually.

Sighs of pain can be, that they are unsettled or agitated, arching of backs or standing roached back can be a sign but it will usually be prolonged or frequent.. Tucking their tummies up can be another, and standing with spayed legs. Often if they have joint or back pain, they maybe very slow to rise or its done carefully and more laboured.
Same sometimes too with laying down they may be hesitant or do it more slowly or seem stiff when doing either. Hesitating when jumping up or not wanting to jump up can be a sign of rear limb or lower back pain, likewise hesitant about jumping down can be a sign of front leg pain and discomfort.

If the vet has checked her over with a orthopaedic exam checking her limbs hips, knees spine and neck, if there is pain then you will often get a pain response, I'm assuming he has done a full vet check too, like felt her stomach, checked her teeth and mouth, eyes etc etc. If all seems normal on exam then you probably haven't anything to worry about.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

It could be stretching , is she relaxed as she does it or does she seem stiff and tense?

perhaps you could catch it on film and post it here so we can see .


----------



## Jakr (Dec 5, 2016)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Dogs often stretch and arch their backs when they have been asleep of immobile for a period of time, much like we have a stretch when we have been asleep, if she arches her back and stretches and is fine after a good stretch then it could be all it is. Puppies do tend to have periods of activity followed by rest and sleeping, unless she becomes depressed ie not interested in things and playing, lethargic, sleeping a lot more then normal, not interested in food, then she is probably OK. The crying or vocalising when she is in the pen may just be for attention and if she wants out. You do need to start weaning them off being allowed to follow you and be with you every minute though as they can become over dependent if they are not taught to self amuse and cope alone starting with very short periods while you are in and then building the time up gradually.
> 
> Sighs of pain can be, that they are unsettled or agitated, arching of backs or standing roached back can be a sign but it will usually be prolonged or frequent.. Tucking their tummies up can be another, and standing with spayed legs. Often if they have joint or back pain, they maybe very slow to rise or its done carefully and more laboured.
> Same sometimes too with laying down they may be hesitant or do it more slowly or seem stiff when doing either. Hesitating when jumping up or not wanting to jump up can be a sign of rear limb or lower back pain, likewise hesitant about jumping down can be a sign of front leg pain and discomfort.
> ...


Thank you this has reassured me a bit as theres next to nothing online about dogs arching there back when they wake up. She does do it nearly every time she wakes up though and then would usually be followed by a stretch with her face, facing down and her back end up.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Please stop stressing, we went through this before and your vet says there seems to be nothing wrong, your puppy sounds normal. Try and enjoy the experience more


----------



## Jakr (Dec 5, 2016)

kimthecat said:


> It could be stretching , is she relaxed as she does it or does she seem stiff and tense?
> 
> perhaps you could catch it on film and post it here so we can see .


I've tried but never caught it happen always just miss it, she's going asleep now though so I'll try catch a video when she wake ups.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Jakr said:


> Thank you this has reassured me a bit as theres next to nothing online about dogs arching there back when they wake up. She does do it nearly every time she wakes up though and then would usually be followed by a stretch with her face, facing down and her back end up.


I know its difficult when you get a first dog or pup and you do worry that they are OK, but honestly she sounds fine, plus she has been vet checked, I really don't think you have anything to worry about.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Just like to say that once you relax, I reckon you are going to be an awesome owner, you care so much


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

This is simply what many dogs do - it's their way of stretching.

Our Staffy does the same. She wakes up, arches her back, then puts her chest on the ground with her front legs stretched out.

It's perfectly normal. Your puppy is fine.


----------



## Jakr (Dec 5, 2016)

Sweety said:


> This is simply what many dogs do - it's their way of stretching.
> 
> Our Staffy does the same. She wakes up, arches her back, then puts her chest on the ground with her front legs stretched out.
> 
> It's perfectly normal. Your puppy is fine.





rona said:


> Just like to say that once you relax, I reckon you are going to be an awesome owner, you care so much


Thank you both


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Jakr said:


> Thank you this has reassured me a bit as theres next to nothing online about dogs arching there back when they wake up. She does do it nearly every time she wakes up though and then would usually be followed by a stretch with her face, facing down and her back end up.


My lurcher does that every time he wakes up. It sounds like normal stretching to me. 

He's even trained me to rub his armpits as he stretches backwards and his thighs as he stretches forwards!


----------

